# Hardscape critique



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I am starting to try out ideas for my new Hap/Peacock tank. I have been messing with different setup for a few hours now. Im trying to get a nice rock setup but still leave some open floor space and swimming areas for the fish. Here are some pics of what I came up with so far. I still have 2 small, 1 medium, and 3 medium/large pieces I havent used, and I still have some more plants I want to put in. Let me know what you guys think. Is this enough rock, or too much, and is there enough free area? Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.

From the front. Dont mind the light, I just used the one off my other tank to light it for the picture.


From the top


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

The eggcrate is unnecessary, especially if you wish to have more plants. You can simply place the rocks on the bare tank bottom and fill around them with your substrate.

Your rocks are equally spaced apart and look unnatural. How about adding more and grouping them asymmetrically?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback oyster dog. I use the eggcrate just for peace of mind with the rocks, and I also use it to secure the plants to with fishing line.

I saw an article about using "The Rule of Thirds" in regards to setting up hardscapes in a tank, but with the dimensions of my tank and the size of my rocks and taking into account that Haps and Peacocks like some open floor space and swimming area its just wasnt working out.

You dont think more rocks would be too much? This is my first Hap/Peacock tank. I am used to Mbuna where you want as much rock as you can get, so trying to get this setup right is proving difficult, lol.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

How about this, any better?

Front view


Top view


Side view


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Not too bad, but I would take the three rocks on the left and group them tighter into the left third side of the tank with the bigger taller rock right in the 1/3 line. That leaves the middle 1/3 open for the free swimmers.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

If you want it sugar coated it looks great! If you want the honest opinion it still looks ok, add some smaller rocks around the base of the others, make a couple of the piles going to the left or right higher than the others. Don't worry about getting it perfect, let the tank take it's course with growth. Sometimes just placing rocks in really quickly does the trick!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think your trying too hard I do the same thing and it never looks good. Once a month I toss everything around to clean underneath and it usually starts to look good. :lol: I think if you remove everything and then just randomly throw the rocks in and you will get a good starting place.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks like the big rock to the far right is close up against the glass. You might want to move it a little further away so old food and poop doesn't get stuck down there, and it would probably a good hiding place for a fish.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> I think your trying too hard I do the same thing and it never looks good. Once a month I toss everything around to clean underneath and it usually starts to look good. :lol: I think if you remove everything and then just randomly throw the rocks in and you will get a good starting place.


Agreed with walzon1. If you overthink placement, it usually shows as being too symmetrical and boring. Strangely enough with aquariums, random is much better...but I wouldn't "literally" throw those rocks in!


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

It took about a month before I wasn't sticking my hands in the tank rearranging it to make it look right and be purposeful for my fish.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

> It took about a month before I wasn't sticking my hands in the tank rearranging it to make it look right and be purposeful for my fish


 Yeah, it is a real pain in the a** to get it to look good visualy, but also be functional for the fish. I ended up just putting them in there close to what they look like in the second set of pictures. It look alright with the sand in it and some plants, but Im sure I will end up messing with it a bunch like you said :lol:


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are some pics of how it turned out. Im sure it wont sta like this for long, lol.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

It's looking really nice!!!


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> It's looking really nice!!!


Thanks NJmomie. I still think it looks kind of bland and empty, but it is supposed to be set up for Hap and Peacocks rather than Mbuna, which is what I am used to.


----------

